# Jeff Kane



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jeff is the man

He was very helpfull and had just what I needed.

http://www.ttender.com

Great guy


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have always found Jeff to be very helpful. It amazes me that he can remember and recall all the many parts that I have been searching for. An honest man and a great business model!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't say enough good things about Jeff. His "shop" is about 25 miles from me, and in one of the nicer places in NY, but you can't go there, it's a on-line store only. I've ordered parts from him and have picked them up at train shows, saving me the shipping.Great guy..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The AF guys are very lucky to have Jeff Kane. He always has the parts and is one of
the most friendly man I have ever talked with. He knows his parts. He always wants to
help you. If you need parts give him a call at The Train Tender. Look him up on google
or whatever search you use. I have only found one thing he does not carry. That would
be preformed handrails. He does sell a straight piece of wire that you can bend yourself.
He has every correct screw you could want. I use him for AF parts but I think he carries 
O scale parts also.

He also does not carry dry transfers. PortLines has the preformed handrails and the
dry transfers. I try to use Jeff Kane for everything else.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree Jeff is the king of parts and service. A true credit to our hobby.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Absolutely agree with all the favourable comments about Jeff. He was even kind enough to Facetime with me a couple of times when I couldn't explain exactly the problem I was having. He pulled a similar model off his shelf and we compared parts in real-time! He also walked around the 'store' with his iPad and showed me both floors of his business (it is massive!). I would have loved to see it in person but as Flyernut says, he doesn't give personal tours.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

I can only say that in my experience, Jeff is as good as any vendor I've ever dealt with, within this hobby and outside, too. It is a genuine pleasure to do business with him.


----------

